# Ok At My Age A Newbie



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

We've camping since b4 we married 40 yrs ago !!

We still "CAMP" - we live on the upper Suwannee River in North Florida - in the last

really undeveloped area of FL. - yep a long way from the "Mouse"

Today we traded our 25ft Nomad TT and our 32 ft motorhome in on a 26rls.

Want to thank everyone on this forum for having posted - it helped.

Having had a TT and a MH, we have seen if not it all - well alot of it with RV problems and dealer,warranty issues.

Bride and I both love the BRIGHT interior and she refused to let me trade her AVAlANCHE FOR A PU with long bed so

a 5th wheel was out.

We just found the 26RLS to fit what we needed just rite.

So we 'll take delivery in Dec. when we come back from touring the Christmas markets in Germany.

Thanks Again for all of your posts and happy camping.

If you're heading down 1-75 let me here from you - we have some nice campgrounds - especially Steven Foster State park


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new 26RLS. Let us know how the delivery goes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









I hope you post some pics of the Christmas markets you tour in Germany







Sounds interesting.

Besides, we do have this rule thing about posting pics of vacations, especially something different and unusual.









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

KAYAKSUW,

Welcome to Outbackers!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bOUGHT A gb CARD SO should have plenty


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

KAYAKSUW said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bOUGHT A gb CARD SO should have plenty
[/quote]

ooops a 4 QB card


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats!!! Come join us at TopSail in June........


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations! And Welcome to Outbackers!! Our own litle slice of heavenon the inernet!

Eric


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com.









Congratulations on the new OB.

Hope you and your bride have a great time.

Wow, you must be in love to STILL call her your bride. You both sound lovely.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you with us.


----------

